# If your thinking of switching to conventional



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I would like to share my experience to anyone who has hesitated getting a conventional reel for their distance casting addiction:fishing: 

Yesterday was the first time ever I used a conventional. Conditions were ideal, the sun was out, the ocean was flat as a pancake, and the wind was blowing from my back to the water. I didn't know anybody personally that is into distance casting, so for two years.. all the info I ever had was what I read here in Pier&Surf and surf casting video on youtube. I ended up getting the penn 525 and 12 ft oceanmaster which is on sale at BPS for 119.00. 

With a 4 oz pyramid (my rod is rated 6 to 12 oz) and 2 hook rig it was time to face the music about 2 very easy OTG casts (didn't go bad) I was ready to run before I learned how to walk Two or more harder casts and I couldn't believe how quick and how much further my casts were compared to my spinning reel..then I got my first of two small birds nest then not heeding to my faults the third was the clincher. It was my fault and not the reels. Can't wait till I go out today for more practice. 

So if you're like me and have to decide solely on what you've read here on pier and surf about what to buy etc. you won't be sorry..even a low cost basic setup would probably have convinced me to go this route until i could afford an upgrade. 

Pier and surf members..thanks for all the info and I'm sure I'll have more questions to ask:beer:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

good report

4oz doesn't seem to be the best weight for a 6-12 rod
if you are going to use that weight you might want to get a 3-6 rod


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Danman said:


> I would like to share my experience to anyone who has hesitated getting a conventional reel for their distance casting addiction:fishing:
> 
> Yesterday was the first time ever I used a conventional. Conditions were ideal, the sun was out, the ocean was flat as a pancake, and the wind was blowing from my back to the water. I didn't know anybody personally that is into distance casting, so for two years.. all the info I ever had was what I read here in Pier&Surf and surf casting video on youtube. I ended up getting the penn 525 and 12 ft oceanmaster which is on sale at BPS for 119.00.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Your Hooked !! It's all over for you.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I bought an Abu 6600 and a 10 foot rod and I am loving the Conventional. Was plotting buying a 525 and a 12' OM this weekend.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

TimKan7719 said:


> I bought an Abu 6600 and a 10 foot rod and I am loving the Conventional. Was plotting buying a 525 and a 12' OM this weekend.
> Tight Lines,
> Tim


You wont regret it ...thats a nice combo


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

and if you want a big jump on your learning curve, drive up to shallotte on April 9, 10, 11 for Carolina Surf Casters first tourny of the year.
http://www.carolinasurfcasters.com/
Friday is practice day and some of the best surf casters in the world will be there to help you (I am not in that best group) they tend to take Saturday and Sunday pretty dang seriously.
charlie


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Been casting for over 40 years.*

When I moved up to 6/8 oz, I found out quick you use cheap line to tame your reel and learn. That takes practice before you see water.


----------



## piscesman (Apr 18, 2009)

How far out you guys casting??? Do you just cast for fun or fish??? I'm thinking of switching over as my Garcia Miychell reels will only get me about 75 yards out to fish. Thanks for any help...........
Kim:fishing:


----------



## rock74 (Oct 9, 2009)

i have that rod the om12 6-12,it likes 6-8 oz put that on and you'll see what it can do.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

*pisecesman and rock*

I would think most of the people fish too. I live close to the water so I'll do both. If I would live inland I'm sure I'd be casting in the field..I think its a great hobby... 

I am using an eight oz for my practice down at the beach until the fishies start biting.. I will have two rods ...one for close to the beach and one casting out...:fishing:


----------

